# Question about getting 5.1 audio via Laptop HDMI output ..



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys .. I have a question here, and I'm not really sure if my laptop drivers are at fault, or is my general home theater system setup at fault ..

I have a Sony F13 laptop, which I connect to my Sony BRAVIA 46EX720 to watch movies on the big screen ... This 46EX720 is then connected to a Sony DAV-DZ640K Home Theater System, via a HDMI Audio Return cable ..

Now, when I connect my PC to my 46EX720 HDTV via a HDMI cable, I only get 2 audio channels, as can be seen here:










But ... My PS3 and Xbox 360 detect 5.1 audio, and they also connect more or less in the same way

PS3 <---- HDMI ---> 46EX720 <---- HDMI Audio Return ---> DAV-DZ640K
Xbox 360 <---- HDMI ---> 46EX720 <---- HDMI Audio Return ---> DAV-DZ640K

So I'm not sure if my Laptop is at fault, for not detecting 5.1 channels, or is my TV at fault, for not telling the Laptop that it can only support 2 audio channels, whereas it can actually support 5.1 too, because its itself sending all audio data to a home theater system its connected to ..

For my PC, I have tried 3 sets of audio drivers:

1) the latest NVidia Graphics Drivers (which also install the NVida HD Audio Drivers)
2) the Realtek HD Audio drivers from my Laptop's manufacturer's (Sony) site
3) the Realtek HD Audio drivers from Realtek's website

On all three, upon connecting the laptop to EX46720, I only get 2 audio channels in stereo formation ...

So what's at fault here ? Any ideas ?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I _think_ that you need to go into the control panel on the laptop, select Hardware and Sound, and then Manage Audio Devices. Select HDMI and then "Supported Formats." 

You should be able to select DTS, Dolby Digital, etc. in that tab. Also, check the "Advanced" tab to make sure that your Default Format is _at least_ 16 bit 48K (DVD quality). I do not have a Blu Ray drive in my PC; if you do the Default Format may be different. I hope that this helps!


----------



## paulbell (Sep 2, 2015)

Ahhhh.... Thanks .... I forgot to set the default format on my system.... Good advice


wgmontgomery said:


> I _think_ that you need to go into the control panel on the laptop, select Hardware and Sound, and then Manage Audio Devices. Select HDMI and then "Supported Formats."
> 
> You should be able to select DTS, Dolby Digital, etc. in that tab. Also, check the "Advanced" tab to make sure that your Default Format is _at least_ 16 bit 48K (DVD quality). I do not have a Blu Ray drive in my PC; if you do the Default Format may be different. I hope that this helps!


----------

